# overseas winter rallies



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

has anyone had experience of the cc or ccc winter rallies in spain or portugal, what did you think, would you go on another. we`re thinking of going on one this winter, thanks all
peter.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If you like being organised they are ok. But you need to book now as the good ones soon get booked up.
You have to pay up front with the c&cc. not so good if you do not like the site etc. You also have to book long stays to get the price down.

Andy


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

You have a choice whether you wish to be organised or not it's entirely up to you. Last year we stayed on the Camping Club rally at La Manga for 5 weeks before moving on and doing our own thing for a further three weeks. While at La Manga we joined in on some of the activities but certainly not everthing. If you wish to spend a few weeks with like minded people then do it.
We have booked La Manga again for five weeks during Feb. and early March and you can be rest assured that I will not be playing Bingo or Line Dancing. I will however join in for a round of Golf and we will go on some bike rides, some with the rally and some on our own.

Mike


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I was on a site in France a few weeks ago where such a rally was taking place. They had the best pitches and paid half the price. I'm not a rally type because I hate being organised and like to do my own thing but surprisingly, having spoken to a few of the participants, I was impressed.

I would go on one for the whole winter but Mrs G would not as she is unwilling to spend more than a couple of months away because she would miss the grandkids.


----------

